# Fulcrum Racing 7/5 - Road (700c) Wheelset



## dhd.evans (18 Feb 2016)

A rear spoke on my current 7's has finally coughed it but having covered something in the region of 3000mi i think it's time to buy up a new set of wheels. 

If anyone is selling (or knows of someone selling) a set of these in decent nick for ~£100 i'd be grateful of any leads. 

Can get them brand spankers for £122 from wiggle but interested in what might be out there as have had success on our forum before!


----------



## bonsaibilly (23 Feb 2016)

50 quidp plus P&P nets you my fulcrum r5 2013s, they've probably done 2000 miles odd..?


----------



## dhd.evans (11 Mar 2016)

bonsaibilly said:


> 50 quidp plus P&P nets you my fulcrum r5 2013s, they've probably done 2000 miles odd..?



Cheers Bonsai, managed to pick up some Fulcrum 7's new


----------

